# Investing in a Roastery



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm enquiring on behalf of an investor about any immediate opportunities to invest in a share of a roastery / roasting operation - to help fund new equipment or expansion.

If you are a coffee roaster or know of one who is planning to expand in 2019 and would like to have a conversation please contact me via PM with contact details so that I can vet the opportunities.


----------

